# You Don't Know Nicotine



## Hooked (20/10/20)

From an email: 

The wait is almost over.

You Don't Know Nicotine, the groundbreaking documentary from award-winning Milwaukee director Aaron Biebert is available on-demand worldwide on November 20th!

PRE-ORDER THE DIGITAL RELEASE NOW [I've inserted the link below]

YOU DON'T KNOW NICOTINE | Release Announcement | This Is Your Day

Amidst radical changes in nicotine use globally, one filmmaker's journey through the confusion & fear leads to a startling discovery about Earth's most hated stimulant.

Society may be changed forever.

[Here's the link: https://watchibex.com/programs/ydkn-presale] 

From the above link:

Pre-order the digital release now and watch You Don't Know Nicotine from the comfort of your home on November 20 at 12:01 am EST."

*DETAILS: You are not purchasing a digital copy of the film. This Digital On-Demand rental includes viewing from 12:01 am EST on Friday, November 20th through 11:59 pm EST on Sunday, November 22nd."*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (20/10/20)

@XsCode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (18/11/20)

Oh, I know nicotine, we go waaay back!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/20)

Much of the documentary was slow-moving and somewhat boring, but what I found interesting was when they showed how nicotine is extracted and turned into liquid nic for use in e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (23/11/20)

Did any forumites watch this??


----------



## Adephi (25/11/20)




----------



## fbb1964 (30/11/20)

Hooked said:


> Did any forumites watch this??


no not yet I will watch it in time when available and then comment. saw this interesting mention of it today

https://mommavape.blogspot.com/2020/11/momvocate-to-momvocate.html

This is what Grimm Green has to say about it. long video chat to watch..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/20)

fbb1964 said:


> no not yet I will watch it in time when available and then comment. saw this interesting mention of it today
> 
> https://mommavape.blogspot.com/2020/11/momvocate-to-momvocate.html
> 
> This is what Grimm Green has to say about it. long video chat to watch..




@fbb1964 as far as I understand, it was available to watch for two days only. That's what it said at the time, anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/12/20)

Hooked said:


> @fbb1964 as far as I understand, it was available to watch for two days only. That's what it said at the time, anyway.


It is not free to watch, you have to rent it for $6 and then you have access to it for 2 days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/20)

CJB85 said:


> It is not free to watch, you have to rent it for $6 and then you have access to it for 2 days.



@CJB85 Yep I rented it and quite honestly I don't think it was worth the cost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/12/20)

Hooked said:


> @CJB85 Yep I rented it and quite honestly I don't think it was worth the cost.



Most documentaries aren't worth that money. Hope they bring it over to Netflix soon.


----------



## fbb1964 (8/6/21)

You can watch it here for free now.


Part 1 

Part 2


----------

